# Ahhhhh that tight new bike feeling.



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I picked it up yesterday evening and was a bit surprised at what I found: A replaceable rear derailleur hanger. So I guess this is the 2009 Madone 6.5Pro frame. It still retains the 2008 paint scheme but with subtle differences, I outlined in the other thread. There is another picture floating around the web also showing an RDH on a cool red and white paint scheme labeled and 2009 Madone 6.5Pro (here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/caseygordon/2733563363/in/set-72157606547153692/ ). I thought it was a P1 paint scheme, but those colors are not available on the P1 site, so it is either custom, which I doubt, or the new paint from Trek. I do like it!
So the rumors are true, the new 09s have an RDH. Not too sure I like the idea, as in over 35 years in the saddle, I have never bent a rear dropout (without destroying the rest of the frame too) but I know that has been a long time complaint about Trek racing frames, so I defer to their experience.

The LBS was shocked too. First one they had seen/heard about. I am waiting to hear back from Trek.

Well, it is tight and fun. Definitely the placebo new bike effect!!!

The new bike frame:












the RDH:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new frameset, it's a beauty! :thumbsup: (but you never told us why you needed one. 

I actually prefer the red/ black to the red/ (pearl?) white, but that's just my opinion. Plus, the red/ white looks to be a pro model like yours. Seems to close to the red/ black to offer those two choices, no?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The reason, is that Trek wanted it back, no more, no less. It was handled as a warranty replacement, but it was not a warranty replacement. FWIU it was a very early Red build. It had developed some slight cracking on the paint/cc in various locations...looked to be tube/lug interfaces (@BB lug: seat tube, bottom of DS chain stay, side of chain stays; @Head Tube: between top tube and down tubes, and a couple of other locations.) I causually mentioned to my LBS (I ride with owner) this was back in late May to early June sometime, probably 2500-3000 mile mark or so. Unbeknownst to me, couple of weeks later, LBS owner tells me he spoke to his Trek rep and rep finally got back to him and said Wisconsin wanted the frame back to see what was going on, would that be okay? Of course they would replace it.

Well at that time the wait for a new frame was 2 months or so, maybe a little shorter. Mind you my frame was okay and I was still riding it. I figured, sure, I get another couple K on the frame and then get a new one.

Well sometime late June early July LBS owner tells me new frame is in. (I was away at the time) We arrange for the swap after everyone returns home and vacations are coordinated...which ended up to be this week. So after 6k miles I get a new and I must say very tight frame. Plus it is a brand new 2009 frame to boot. (reason #3,706 why I have been a customer since the late 70s.)

Kinda hoping the old frame makes its way back (doubt it) would love to have it as a spare build.

Real big kudo's to Trek. They did handle this as a warranty claim, even though one was never initiated. I guess the real turn around time had a claim actually been filed would have been around 3 weeks or so early June to late June.

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new frameset, it's a beauty! :thumbsup: (but you never told us why you needed one.
> 
> I actually prefer the red/ black to the red/ (pearl?) white, but that's just my opinion. Plus, the red/ white looks to be a pro model like yours. Seems to close to the red/ black to offer those two choices, no?


PJ as to the color...of the red/white frame:
1) I like it, alot. It is very reminiscent of the crit paint schemes for the P1s, but it is basically a 2 color frame instead of 3 color (with black being constant) in the P1s.
2) BUT one thing bugs me about it: no head badge. The multi "trek" logos is very reminiscent of a custom P1 paint scheme and their placement and, of course, the absence of the head badge screams NOT STOCK.
3) Yes, it does have that little painted black head badge, but Trek is very proud of that logo, and those of us who have been customers since the early days, love the new return to the old style badge (the badges aren't the same, but there is no doubt the new one is a modernized wheat/corn stalk version of the old one). It seems odd that they wouldn't include it on one of their top end road bikes, but what do I know, I just ride the darned things.

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool! I'm jealous but my frame has no cracks! Oh well...


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweet deal. I just got a paint crack on my right chainstay a couple of days ago, perhaps I too should mention it to the LBS that I got it from. 

Interestingly enough, I pretty much hate the paint/graphics on the other bike that you linked. I really wonder if that's what they're going to be like for '09 and (if so) what the other models/colors will be like...


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

The new paint scheme is sweet looking, BUT, the 08s with their "wavy" carbon has a lot more character in my opinion, almost like its own fingerprint. The new paint is nice but a little busy and more generic looking. I like the TREK decals on the downtube, but the 2 Trek decals on the head tube is kind of old school. I don't know... the new paint scheme is kind of mixed bag to me. I like the subtlety of the 08, I hate how the 09 screams TREK all over the place.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm certainly not going to say that is not what the 2009 paint is going to look like, because I have no idea, but...It looks to me to be a custom job done on a team spec color. To me that scheme is too close to what is available through P1 to be a stock offering. But hey, it was also me who said Trek would never do an RDH on a road bike!

zac


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

*Nods*

I can't even count how many times I see "Trek" on it, without even having seen the entire bike, and that's a huge negative for me. One of the things I really like about the 08's is that it says "Trek" on the downtube in a nice, classy font and that's pretty much it. ... I don't care for the "new" font at all. I also think that the way the paint scheme wraps around the upper part of the seat tube area makes it strangely reminiscent of the same area of the Orbea Orca (it's as if the Madone paint scheme seems to mimic the shape on the Orca...)


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, I also wonder just exactly how that particular scheme came about. I sure wish I could read what's printed on the manufacturer sticker, but it might not have anything on it that indicates one way or the other anyway. 

*EDIT* ... I just found this and, if it's legitimate, it would seem to answer the question:

2009 Madone 5.2 ??


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Falling Snow said:


> Yeah, I also wonder just exactly how that particular scheme came about. I sure wish I could read what's printed on the manufacturer sticker, but it might not have anything on it that indicates one way or the other anyway.
> 
> *EDIT* ... I just found this and, if it's legitimate, it would seem to answer the question:
> 
> 2009 Madone 5.2 ??


Looks pretty legit... I will say its better in white than that red we are all talking about but man that thing (the red one) is so BUSY looking. Who knows, may look better in person. My 5.2 is even more stealthy now!!!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Just think what someone will look like in full bike garb on that red Madone! LOL


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Snow: Interesting find on that White 5.2. Looks like that IS going to be the paint scheme for the 2009s.

BUT BUT BUT, focus on the rear derailleur hanger...that is the '08 one piece, not the 09 with the RDH. You can distinguish the two by the rounded shape in the 08s and the closeness of the seat stay end to the axle. With the RDH, the dropout is more elongated and there is a significant space to the stays to account for the extra bolts.

This could just be a mockup that was released early for photos and may not be significant. But I would think that Trek would be touting that as a feature.

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

08Madone5.2 said:


> The new paint scheme is sweet looking, BUT, the 08s with their "wavy" carbon has a lot more character in my opinion, almost like its own fingerprint. The new paint is nice but a little busy and more generic looking. I like the TREK decals on the downtube, but the 2 Trek decals on the head tube is kind of old school. I don't know... the new paint scheme is kind of mixed bag to me. I like the subtlety of the 08, I hate how the 09 screams TREK all over the place.


08: I feel the same way: On my 2008 frame the black on the top tube was just plain nude carbon with clearcoat. The carbon and even the seams and threads were plainly visible. As I said it was an early build and almost looked prototype in its finish in that area. There were a couple of places on the bike were the black was not nude carbon, but there it was. The downtube, seat mast and A section behind the mast were also all plain nude carbon. But the stays, fork and somewhat the headtube were sprayed with a black paint that had a subtle silver flecking in it.

Now on the 2009 frame, all the black is sprayed with that same silver flecking, indeed it matches the fork (which was not replaced) perfectly. But you can still see the carbon curl underneath. Today is the first day the sun has been out all week, and the curl is there, I am happy about that, it is just now more subtle than before.

As I said, seeing this new frame, almost makes me think that my first frame really was a very early model build, as it was almost "unfinished" in comparison.

zac


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

zac said:


> Snow: Interesting find on that White 5.2. Looks like that IS going to be the paint scheme for the 2009s.
> 
> BUT BUT BUT, focus on the rear derailleur hanger...that is the '08 one piece, not the 09 with the RDH. You can distinguish the two by the rounded shape in the 08s and the closeness of the seat stay end to the axle. With the RDH, the dropout is more elongated and there is a significant space to the stays to account for the extra bolts.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it might be a UK spec'd bike because of the 'price' - *OUR PRICE £2500.00*
If so, it may never see these shores. I can't speak for some other brands, but Specialized uses different paint schemes in other markets.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm, I didn't catch the RDH on it. I did note the price (it is a shop in England) however, and that it's got the Ultegra SL cassette instead of the 105 that was on the '08's.



zac said:


> This could just be a mockup that was released early for photos and may not be significant. But I would think that Trek would be touting that as a feature.


Agreed.

...I do like the color scheme on the 5.2 more than the red as it keeps the graphics from popping out as much and I tend to like white on bicycles. It's almost tolerable at least.  But my gut feeling is that this is the kind of paint scheme we'll see here (US) too.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

PJ, Snow...Agreed! (I should be working, but this is casual Friday).

I did catch the UK thing - But all OCLV bikes are made in Waterloo regardless, and changing molds is too frick'n expensive. 

I too, like white bikes, 'cept they get dirty too quickly. I am liking the first years offerings for paint, more and more. I like the subtle logo. Those of us who have one or have see one, know, these bikes really are works of art. 

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

zac said:


> PJ, Snow...Agreed! (I should be working, but this is casual Friday).
> 
> I did catch the UK thing - But all OCLV bikes are made in Waterloo regardless, and changing molds is too frick'n expensive.
> 
> ...


So true, you can really appreciate the beauty of these frames when you are up close and personal with them - the shapes, lines, flecks in the paint, the "wave" in the carbon - they really are stunning.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

08Madone5.2 said:


> So true, you can really appreciate the beauty of these frames when you are up close and personal with them - the shapes, lines, flecks in the paint, the "wave" in the carbon - they really are stunning.


Hey 08, your bike is mostly black. Is it mostly nude carbon throughout, or just where the other Madones are black...ie on the top of the top tube and downside of the down tube?

Do you have some bigger pics of it?

zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, I cant figure out how to reduce my pic files to fit on this website or I would post some others. My 5.2 is predominantly black with some white paint on it, very understated. When you look at the paint in certain light, theres a lot of flecks in there, its really beautiful. I will try to figure how to post some other pics.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Unfortunately, I cant figure out how to reduce my pic files to fit on this website or I would post some others. My 5.2 is predominantly black with some white paint on it, very understated. When you look at the paint in certain light, theres a lot of flecks in there, its really beautiful. I will try to figure how to post some other pics.


They're all different, but your photo editor should have an 'export still image' tab or function and within that you'll have an option to 'resize image during export', or something to that effect. My default is 800 pixels, but I have to resize to (I think) 600 for images here on the forum.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you have a photo of your Madone you can post up? You're on a 54cm right? 

For some reason I cannot see Zac's linked photo, but I suspect from all the talk here that the 09's have more Trek lettering than the 08. If you go to the P1 website and play with the Madone color schemes, it looks like "Trek" is all over the place.



Falling Snow said:


> Hmm, I didn't catch the RDH on it. I did note the price (it is a shop in England) however, and that it's got the Ultegra SL cassette instead of the 105 that was on the '08's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

ping771 said:


> Do you have a photo of your Madone you can post up? You're on a 54cm right?
> 
> For some reason I cannot see Zac's linked photo, but I suspect from all the talk here that the 09's have more Trek lettering than the 08. If you go to the P1 website and play with the Madone color schemes, it looks like "Trek" is all over the place.


TREK is plastered all over the bike - head tube, top tube, down tube, stays...
Its overkill if you ask me.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

ping771 said:


> Do you have a photo of your Madone you can post up? You're on a 54cm right?
> 
> For some reason I cannot see Zac's linked photo, but I suspect from all the talk here that the 09's have more Trek lettering than the 08. If you go to the P1 website and play with the Madone color schemes, it looks like "Trek" is all over the place.


I don't have any good photos of mine, and now my digital camera is not working.  But, yes, I am on a 54 Performance fit, and IIRC 08Madone5.2 is also.

The '08 just says "TREK" on each side of the downtube and that's it. The new one for '09 (assuming what we're seeing is it) has it all over the place.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Falling Snow said:


> I don't have any good photos of mine, and now my digital camera is not working.  But, yes, I am on a 54 Performance fit, and IIRC 08Madone5.2 is also.
> 
> The '08 just says "TREK" on each side of the downtube and that's it. The new one for '09 (assuming what we're seeing is it) has it all over the place.


You do recall correctly - I do ride a 54cm 5.2 Performance fit. The new 09 if thats what we are seeing, is brutal with those TREK decals all over the place. Less is more in this case.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Falling Snow said:


> The '08 just says "TREK" on each side of the downtube and that's it. The new one for '09 (assuming what we're seeing is it) has it all over the place.


Yeah, what is with that. I am glad my bike doesn't have 60 Trek logos on the downtube.


----------

